
Twitter discloses bug that cached private files sent or received via DM - philshem
https://www.zdnet.com/article/twitter-discloses-firefox-bug-that-cached-private-files-sent-or-received-via-dms
======
philshem
> Private files sent via DMs were cached inside Firefox browsers for as long
> as a week, even after users logged off.

Note that it was Firefox only. I use Twitter on mobile Firefox (iOS) and was
informed with this page:

[https://i.imgur.com/41NbgeO.png](https://i.imgur.com/41NbgeO.png)

